# Reliable, Well-Made 1 3/8" Pin Nailer



## ShaneA

Thanks for the info, i may have to order one soon.


----------



## nailbanger2

It's good to know Hitachi builds quality in air tools also. When my Senco breaks down, I will have to find a deal on one.


----------



## NiteWalker

Yeah, I've been very pleased with all 3 hitachi air tools I bought. Along with the pinner I also have the NT50AE2 brad nailer and N3804AB3 narrow crown stapler. All three work beautifully, and the warranty is great. If I need any more nailers I'll be looking at hitachi first.


----------



## Blondewood

Nice and helpful review. I've added it to my "wish list".


----------



## reggiek

Great review. I already have the Grex (got it on promotion sale) and it to has proven most efficient and reliable. I also checked out the Hitachi (I have 2 other Hitachi air tools and they have worked flawlessly), but the promotion deal was too good to pass up - it included a carton of pins, oil, case, a belt clip (I do not see this as being very useful - but now I have one) and a video (interesting) all at a price that was 9.95 over the Hitachi and it shot the longer pins (you can always go shorter….but once you reach the longest…that's it.).

These tools are great when you need a bit of hold while you set up a clamp or such…I use it for putting back panels on cabinets, small boxes, edgeing, moulding and I find new applications all the time. It is very useful to have this kind of tool that shoots an almost invisible pin that holds quite well.

Thanks for your review.


----------



## NiteWalker

With a deal like that I would have jumped on the grex too!

But like I said, my hitachi has been a hard worker, so I don't miss wanting a grex, even though I did for a bit even after buying the hitachi.

I'm glad the review is helpful.


----------



## jjempson

i want one…...but i cant get one in the uk…..shipping is rediculas….


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

THX for review. I wish Hitachi and others would come out with 2 inch pin nailer. grex is way over priced.


----------



## MT_Stringer

Recently, I bought the Hitachi pin nailer and it has successfully fired several hundred pins without a single misfire. I threw the miserable HF pin nailer in the trash. I just couldn't get it to shoot more than two pins without jamming.

Very happy with the Hitachi.
Thanks for the review. I had read it before making the decision to buy one.
Mike


----------



## NiteWalker

Glad I could help. 
It's still running strong in my shop, though one of these days I still want to upgrade to the 2" grex pinner.


----------

